# Spanish wages lower????????



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know if I'm allowed to post this link, being a mod I should!!!! But I'm sure I'll be told off if I'm not, however, this shocked me and I wondered if anyone has any opinions????

Outrage in Spain over soaring air traffic controllers’ pay - Times Online

Jo xxx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont know if I'm allowed to post this link, being a mod I should!!!! But I'm sure I'll be told off if I'm not, however, this shocked me and I wondered if anyone has any opinions????
> 
> Outrage in Spain over soaring air traffic controllers’ pay - Times Online
> 
> Jo xxx


Well, according to the Institute of Nat Stats (INE) The average spanish worker earns around 2500 per month. Me and the rest of Spain know this to be absolute pants... however, we do know that if you add 90K and 10K and devide by 2 you get 50K.

We know that a vast number of spanierds are 1000 euristas or lower, so yes, those on good money are on Excellent money.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Best quote: 
_"One cartoon showed a character, which resembled Emilio Botin, the chairman of Banco Santander, Europe’s biggest bank, studying how to be an air traffic controller."_

To heck with taking the opos to be a teacher - I speak English already! 
I know American air traffic controllers earn a ton, but it's most definitely not this much. 

Sure wish teachers got paid like this in Spain.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

halydia said:


> Best quote:
> _"One cartoon showed a character, which resembled Emilio Botin, the chairman of Banco Santander, Europe’s biggest bank, studying how to be an air traffic controller."_
> 
> To heck with taking the opos to be a teacher - I speak English already!
> ...


The difference between salaries does exist in all countries, not only in Spain. Of course the air controller affair is kind of questionable. In Switzerland the average salary is about 50,000 Euros per year (as today’s exchange rate). The CEO of Novartis takes home 35,5 million Euros (636 times the average Swiss income and some of the CEO’s of major Swiss Banks even more. This is what I know from Swiss Newspapers. In third world countries the difference is even much bigger and can easily reach many 1000 times the amount of the average. So if the average in Spain is about 30,000 Euros per year, the air controller makes now about 10 to maximum 30 times more as the average. It is a high salary –maybe a little to high-, but it is also a very demanding job with a tremendous amount of stress and responsibility. Each time we travel with an airplane our lives depend on this people. It is not like a politician who can just appear on TV and talk a lot of crap and travel around from one state diner to the other and achieve nothing without getting much risks for himself and not doing much good for us!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Xose said:


> Well, according to the Institute of Nat Stats (INE) The average spanish worker earns around 2500 per month. Me and the rest of Spain know this to be absolute pants... however, we do know that if you add 90K and 10K and devide by 2 you get 50K.


Statistics lie!
Assume 
1 person earns Eu 200,000 p.a. & 9 persons earn Eu 12,000 p.a.
Total Wage Bill Eu 308,000 = Average Eu 30,800 p.a.= Ave. Eu 2500 p.m. (approx.)
Statistics lie!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

JBODEN said:


> Statistics lie!
> Assume
> 1 person earns Eu 200,000 p.a. & 9 persons earn Eu 12,000 p.a.
> Total Wage Bill Eu 308,000 = Average Eu 30,800 p.a.= Ave. Eu 2500 p.m. (approx.)
> Statistics lie!


I am sorry, but I cannot agree with this. The statistic, at least theoretically, does not lie, because it mentions the average salary in the country and the average corresponds to this kind of statistic calculations. But in Spain it should be also mentioned that so and so many % of the population do not make this much, maybe have an income of 12,000 Euros or less (probably more then 30 %),- official minimum salary in Spain for 2010 is 633, 30 Euros a month - Salario Mínimo Interprofesional 2010 a year, pensions even lower, and quite some people are making several 100’000 to probably millions – con o sin IVA ☺


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Eva33 said:


> I am sorry, but I cannot agree with this. The statistic, at least theoretically, does not lie, because it mentions the average salary in the country and the average corresponds to this kind of statistic calculations. But in Spain it should be also mentioned that so and so many % of the population do not make this much, maybe have an income of 12,000 Euros or less (probably more then 30 %),- official minimum salary in Spain for 2010 is 633, 30 Euros a month - Salario Mínimo Interprofesional 2010 a year, pensions even lower, and quite some people are making several 100’000 to probably millions – con o sin IVA ☺


Eva, please, take a look at the INE published statistics. They are a couple of years behind, but the rules apply to today. They state averages that have nothing to do with reality. The only thing it's good for is to cover the salary variations by "region". Even the recent government "taxing the rich" and completely missing the plot by taxing Extremadura for those above 40K "RICH????".

As for Spain on the whole, Pareto rules apply, big time. 20% of the work force earn 80% of the money. This is a very dangerous situation when you start hitting the 80% for the mess of the 20%.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Xose said:


> Eva, please, take a look at the INE published statistics. They are a couple of years behind, but the rules apply to today. They state averages that have nothing to do with reality. The only thing it's good for is to cover the salary variations by "region". Even the recent government "taxing the rich" and completely missing the plot by taxing Extremadura for those above 40K "RICH????".
> 
> As for Spain on the whole, Pareto rules apply, big time. 20% of the work force earn 80% of the money. This is a very dangerous situation when you start hitting the 80% for the mess of the 20%.


Xose, I did had a quick look at the INE website - Instituto Nacional de Estadística. (National Statistics Institute) - I would need about a week to study and find out if what you write is really a fact ☹ I mean, that 20% of the population is making about 80% of the money. But it would be interesting to really know. Can you specify some pages on this site where it is possible to make these conclusions? What you write is very possible and I do not in any way want to pretend you are wrong. It does also reflects what one can observe in real life (cars, housing etc.) But there are other countries where this is more ore less the same The only difference is that, in some of those countries the low incomes are substantially higher as in Spain and in those countries even low-income people can have a higher life standard. And I agree with you, in Spain, this difference can become a very dangerous situation.

P.S. It is to hot to go outside, this is why I write so much:ranger:


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Eva33 said:


> The statistic, at least theoretically, does not lie


Statistics, in themselves, do not lie but if people don't question their validity and start believing in an idiotic statements that the average wage is Eu 2500 p.m. ....?(when in fact, for 80% of the population it is probably Eu 1000 pm). My personal view is that quoting an average wage of Eu 2500 is a PR exercise (a 'we're all right Jack' syndrome), whereas the truth is that the majority of the population is really struggling. Do Governments quote salaries in bands with the number of people earning those salaries in each band?


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Statistics, in themselves, do not lie but if people don't question their validity and start believing in an idiotic statements that the average wage is Eu 2500 p.m. ....?(when in fact, for 80% of the population it is probably Eu 1000 pm). My personal view is that quoting an average wage of Eu 2500 is a PR exercise (a 'we're all right Jack' syndrome), whereas the truth is that the majority of the population is really struggling. Do Governments quote salaries in bands with the number of people earning those salaries in each band?


Totally agree J.Boden. Most ordinary people earn around 1000 euros or less, with even some area managers of certain telecommunication companies earning not much more than 1200 euros and some former students of mine who are geologists and biologists for the civil service, barely earning 1000 euros. The average wage, as you point out, is not a calculation of the earnings of the majority, its a calculation of the mean average - the sum total divided by the number of earners. To get an accurate figure of how much the majority earn, you would have to calculate the mode (I think) figure which can be worked out, as you say, by showing the number of people earning a particular salary band.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

...And re. the air traffic controllers salaries, if they are working 12 hour days, albeit with 2 x 2hr breaks, it scares me to think of them doing overtime!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

And with a teacher (with all "bonuses" including rural destination bonus) taking home around 1600 a month I find it very hard to believe the 2500 number. I know a guard working 40 hrs/week+ takes home three figures a month. And I don't think a friend who works in the private sector earns any more than a teacher.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> ...And re. the air traffic controllers salaries, if they are working 12 hour days, albeit with 2 x 2hr breaks, it scares me to think of them doing overtime!


What fascinates me & my spanish neighbours, is how did they manage to get the salaries to this level ? 2nd, how can they do this much overtime when according to spanish law 40 hrs a week is standard with a maximum of 80 hrs A YEAR overtime allowed ?

Plus the majority of Murcianos earn 1000€'s or less a month.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> What fascinates me & my spanish neighbours, is how did they manage to get the salaries to this level ? 2nd, how can they do this much overtime when according to spanish law 40 hrs a week is standard with a maximum of 80 hrs A YEAR overtime allowed ?
> .


My Gestor once told me that the spanish laws are not worth the paper they are written on. AND HE WAS A SPANIARD


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

So apparently these highly paid air traffic controllers have gone on an unofficial sick leave/strike because they've had their wages cut by 0.0000001% and my flight back to the UK tonight is delayed big time !!

Jo xxx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Eva33 said:


> My Gestor once told me that the spanish laws are not worth the paper they are written on. AND HE WAS A SPANIARD


It always amazes me how people living off the apple tree always trash the apple tree. What does your Gestor do then, tell people to go ahead and build, "It'll be alright, down't worry about it, this is Spain"?? I'd get rid of him/her smartish.

Spanish law, like English law, is only as good as the tregth and wealth of those wielding it. I nearly lost a plot of the land I'd just bought in the UK on a brand new development when the land registry went ahead with a sign off from my mortgage company and the developers. When I got into the very long and tedious battle of the written letter and un answered phone calls, the message was clear. "Bring it on" from both the builder (major homes builder in the UK) and my mortgage company

Well, I did bring it on. Well, Capita Legal did on my behalf as I was on cover via my employer. Good job to as only when they got really serious, they started listening and passing the buck but all admiting that a bit of the land on my deeds had been mis-represented to land registry and in effect, my neighbour got it.

Me, on my own, or anyone else for that matter, taking on a major bank and a major building company with Eversheds as their legal team - don't think so!

If more people in Spain weren't scared of what the neighbours might think or the chances of taking on Carrefour etc., aren't good, then denuncias via the law courts and not just to the Ayuntamiento would do the job - but who's got that kind of money.

I guess now, with 8 Euros (or some such) a month buying legal cover as advertised so much these days, things will start to change.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Xose said:


> It always amazes me how people living off the apple tree always trash the apple tree. What does your Gestor do then, tell people to go ahead and build, "It'll be alright, down't worry about it, this is Spain"?? I'd get rid of him/her smartish.
> 
> Spanish law, like English law, is only as good as the tregth and wealth of those wielding it. I nearly lost a plot of the land I'd just bought in the UK on a brand new development when the land registry went ahead with a sign off from my mortgage company and the developers. When I got into the very long and tedious battle of the written letter and un answered phone calls, the message was clear. "Bring it on" from both the builder (major homes builder in the UK) and my mortgage company
> 
> ...


Xose, please do not get angry at me… I do not use this gestor anymore, and I do not try to be polemic. But on the other hand, have you already tried to make a recurse, denuncia or lawsuit in Spain. How long did it take to resolve, if it ever did? I do fight with trafico since over two years because they did sanction me with traffic fines in a time I was not even in Spain and (in reality) did not even own a car. Would this be the same in England? 

Where can I get this legal cover for 8 Euros a month? I had one at the RACC (Real Automobil Club de Cataluna) and they did nothing for me, apart of sending the yearly bill
Sorry if this is off topic.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Eva33 said:


> Xose, please do not get angry at me… I do not use this gestor anymore, and I do not try to be polemic. But on the other hand, have you already tried to make a recurse, denuncia or lawsuit in Spain. How long did it take to resolve, if it ever did? I do fight with trafico since over two years because they did sanction me with traffic fines in a time I was not even in Spain and (in reality) did not even own a car. Would this be the same in England?
> 
> Where can I get this legal cover for 8 Euros a month? I had one at the RACC (Real Automobil Club de Cataluna) and they did nothing for me, apart of sending the yearly bill
> Sorry if this is off topic.


Appologies but I was referring to the Gestor who seems to have forgotten he exists in order to ensure people are guided by the law. Please don't think I was having a go at you.

I think they're called Legálitas and easy to find on the web. As for fighting a traffic fine in the UK, I can seriously say, hand on heart, that if you do, you will pay more. If you don't, you don't go to court and you pay less. Simple as that... ask any motorist in the UK that has been "had" unfairly. It has even been admited, in the not too distant past, that certain speed guns can actually tag the car behind the speeding car This might now be corrected but at the time, I don't recall anyone getting their money or points back!

To be honest, I think it's fair to say that fighting the police, in any country, is a very long, long process and your chances of comming out on top are very, very remote.

As for your example, not in Spain and didn't own a car - how on earth can they book you then? Seems a nightmare and to be honest, I can't even picture how they could issue a fine with the vehicle details, owner etc., if you weren't here or owned a car.

Xose
P.S. You didn't sell a car and NOT do the baja in trafico did you? So that the new owner broke the rules and now you are getting fined?

PPS. Sorry JoJo:focus:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> So apparently these highly paid air traffic controllers have gone on an unofficial sick leave/strike because they've had their wages cut by 0.0000001% and my flight back to the UK tonight is delayed big time !!
> 
> Jo xxx


Just how bad are things over there right now? My fiancé and his family are flying in on Sunday. (They'll be flying out of Bilbao and then Madrid.) Should I be worried?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> Just how bad are things over there right now? My fiancé and his family are flying in on Sunday. (They'll be flying out of Bilbao and then Madrid.) Should I be worried?


Well I'm at malaga airport right now, they/ve got internet! We have a 3 hour delay so far!

Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Well I'm at malaga airport right now, they/ve got internet! We have a 3 hour delay so far!
> 
> Jo xxx


I hope you've booked a wheelchair .lol.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Last time I went back to the UK was at end of June and there was a French air traffic controllers strike on the same day (with a 4 hours delay!)! Maybe they get a lot less than the Spanish then? Anyway, when I returned to Spain 3 days later everything was back to normal so maybe will be ok tomorrow?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Xose said:


> Xose
> P.S. You didn't sell a car and NOT do the baja in trafico did you? So that the new owner broke the rules and now you are getting fined?
> 
> PPS. Sorry JoJo:focus:


This is a long story, but to make it short: I did sell my car to a spaniard with a gestoria (RACC) charged to do the "tramite" at trafico. Two days later I left for the Philippines and only came back 2 1/2 years later. It turned out that the buyer did refuse to pay his part of taxes and some other charges at trafico. So the car did stay for all this time in my name, and the RACC, acting as my gestor did NOTHING...? They just let the guy drive the car which was still registered at my name. When I came back in 2008 I did receive a very big amount of fines and also an embargo in my spanish bank account. I have all proofs that on my part I did everything in a correct way, but until now the thing is still going on. I even did pay 2 1/2 years taxes for the buyer in order that trafico accepted to make the "cambio de titular". Maybe you understand now a little bit more, why I think that they have a horrible mess in the administrations over here. I don't know about England, because I am obviously not British, but in my country this kind of things simply do not happen. But besides this I am enjoying life in Spain very much and since I am not really poor, I will survive the damage... Also sorry jojo about the out of topic...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Back to topic of wages.....the average (arithmetical mean) is a very inaccurate guide to what most working people actually earn. 
In a country like the UK with gross inequality of income the large gap between top and bottom earners will give a skewed picture of reality.
What is important as an indicator of the true picture is the mode as someone said earlier.
If you can break down the data to examine the mode you can see what most people actually receive as income and it is always considerably less than the average which after all is usually calculated simply by adding the amount of income and dividing that total by the number of recipients.
Generally, averages of anything give a misleading picture of the norm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Generally, averages of anything give a misleading picture of the norm.


I can agree with this, and it is actually a logical fact: statistical averages can give a completely false picture of the norm. Some people in Spain have extremely low wages and others, like air traffic controllers extremely high incomes. This distorts the average completely. But they’re also other way to apply statistics, in a more sensible way. Say: 20 % make from 450-999 / 40% make 1000-1500 / 20% make 1501 – 3500 and the remaining 20% are making 3501 – to ????????.
This kind of statistic does exist in other countries and does reflect much more the real situation. But I think Spanish politician would not really like this way of looking at the reality


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Eva33 said:


> they’re also other way to apply statistics, in a more sensible way. Say: 20 % make from 450-999 / 40% make 1000-1500 / 20% make 1501 – 3500 and the remaining 20% are making 3501 – to ????????.
> This kind of statistic does exist in other countries and does reflect much more the real situation. But I think Spanish politician would not really like this way of looking at the reality


Eva, I understand that you're very upset about the car situation and the bank and all that - I certainly would be - but you're *here* now, not *there (*where ever Switzerland, Thailand, UK, USA, Botswana...) Comparing what would happen in other countries isn't going to help you; only frustrate you.
Looking at the negative side of things in Spain (and there are plenty of them!) will turn you into a moaner and a groaner and then you'll wonder why you're _*here*_ and not *there. *Think about the good things - weather, countryside , beaches, healthcare, wine, vegetables and you'll feel better (hopefully).

And people should take care when saying this is like this in Spain, this doesn't exist in Spain, they don't do this in Spain. Maybe people don't know where to look, what's available, or maybe things don't exist because they're not needed. To be sure some things are lacking and many things are different, but for example, the statistics you mention above are available, in fact they're in the link that xose gave in a basic form. If you want more info you have to apply to the INE


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Eva33 said:


> This kind of statistic does exist in other countries and does reflect much more the real situation. But I think Spanish politician would not really like this way of looking at the reality



I can't think that any politician in any country would like that kind of reality to be widely broadcast.
But consider: Spain has emerged from a bloody Civil War and a consequent totalitarian dictatorship that was still locking up anyone who criticised the regime too publicly right up to Franco's death in 1975 and transformed itself into one of the most open, socially liberal societies in Europe. 
And before anyone moans about corruption ..........Spain is making real efforts to deal with this issue, which some might blame on the misguided policy of turning Spain into the Florida of Europe, thus attracting naive inexperienced foreigners eager to hand over as little cash as possible to get their 'dream home in the sun' and crooks of all nationalities.
As the very many Mayors, Councillors and local government officials sitting in jails all along the Costas will testify.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Eva, I understand that you're very upset about the car situation and the bank and all that - I certainly would be - but you're *here* now, not *there (*where ever Switzerland, Thailand, UK, USA, Botswana...) Comparing what would happen in other countries isn't going to help you; only frustrate you.
> Looking at the negative side of things in Spain (and there are plenty of them!) will turn you into a moaner and a groaner and then you'll wonder why you're _*here*_ and not *there. *Think about the good things - weather, countryside , beaches, healthcare, wine, vegetables and you'll feel better (hopefully).
> 
> And people should take care when saying this is like this in Spain, this doesn't exist in Spain, they don't do this in Spain. Maybe people don't know where to look, what's available, or maybe things don't exist because they're not needed. To be sure some things are lacking and many things are different, but for example, the statistics you mention above are available, in fact they're in the link that xose gave in a basic form. If you want more info you have to apply to the INE


OK!


----------



## jmthomas (Jun 13, 2010)

I know the dispute is going on but have not been following it closely enough to have heard anything mentioned about the current salaries - have the figures in the english article that Jojo posted the link to been confirmed anywhere else? 

They are so outrageous it must be a misprint!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

jmthomas said:


> I know the dispute is going on but have not been following it closely enough to have heard anything mentioned about the current salaries - have the figures in the english article that Jojo posted the link to been confirmed anywhere else?
> 
> They are so outrageous it must be a misprint!


Three more articles (in Spanish): 
Los salarios de los controladores suponen el 70% del gasto en navegación aérea de Aena | elmundo.es
Un controlador aéreo gana en un año lo mismo que Zapatero en toda una legislatura - 20minutos.es
El sueldo de un controlador aéreo puede llegar a los 900.000 al año


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Eva33 said:


> OK!


Hey Eva,
I don't know what happened to your previous post, but anyway of course you shouldn't stop posting here and airing your views. It's just that I noted a certain negativity here and in other posts of yours that I had read and it's such a shame if you've come here to live!
Glad to know that you're more or less happy here. You've lived here before, haven't you?
BTW I underlined certain parts of my post as people get the impression that I'm so pro Spain I can't see the bad parts, but I know they are there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hey Eva,
> I don't know what happened to your previous post, but anyway of course you shouldn't stop posting here and airing your views. It's just that I noted a certain negativity here and in other posts of yours that I had read and it's such a shame if you've come here to live!
> Glad to know that you're more or less happy here. You've lived here before, haven't you?
> BTW I underlined certain parts of my post as people get the impression that I'm so pro Spain I can't see the bad parts, but I know they are there!


Hi Pesky,
Don’t worry! You are right about me being very critical and sometime negative. I have some “activist” blood in my veins ☺ I was the same in my own country and in all the countries (Switzerland/France/Philippines/USA/Spain) where I did live. Also my English is not always good, so sometime things come out a little different as I did thought them. 
Believe me, I know also about the good things in Spain. But critic has never been harmful, if it is taken the right way. By this occasion I will have to start to criticize the (average) Spaniards again ☹: They do not like to accept criticism and they are not enough self-critics. These two things are really the keys to making a real fast social, educational and economical progress. But you are right about the health system, the sun, the beaches, the vegetables, good food, etc and in general a little bit cheaper cost of living, at least for many foreigners. I would personally add the easygoing and more relaxed lifestyle.
But back to topic: The difference between the low salary people and the rich in this country is just too big, compared to other EU countries. I do not care about the rich being rich, but knowing some people here who have to come by with 420 Euros a month, having to pay there rent, water, gas, electricity and food. And then of course the one, which do not even have this 420 Euros. This is not a good thing.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Eva33 said:


> Hi Pesky,
> .
> But back to topic: The difference between the low salary people and the rich in this country is just too big, compared to other EU countries. I do not care about the rich being rich, but knowing some people here who have to come by with 420 Euros a month, having to pay there rent, water, gas, electricity and food. And then of course the one, which do not even have this 420 Euros. This is not a good thing.


Spot on, Eva!!! It's not the fact that some people earn a lot of money that bothers me, it's the huge gap between rich and poor that bugs me.
The UK has become one of the most unequal societies in Europe - no wonder we have so many social problems.
Since the 1970s the gap between rich and poor has steadily widened under governments of both Parties. 
Countries with less of a gap such as the Scandinavian states, Canada or even Germany have much more social cohesion and although there are people who are relatively poor there is no underclass as in the UK, an underclass which statistics show developed and grew in the decade 1982 to 1997 and continued from thereon.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Eva33 said:


> But back to topic: The difference between the low salary people and the rich in this country is just too big, compared to other EU countries. I do not care about the rich being rich, but knowing some people here who have to come by with 420 Euros a month, having to pay there rent, water, gas, electricity and food. And then of course the one, which do not even have this 420 Euros. This is not a good thing.


Very much agree with what you have written here, although I must admit that while "I don't care about the rich being rich" I do care about the lack of awareness and interest that the rich show for their poorer cousins.

And agree with mrypg9 about the "underclass"


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Very much agree with what you have written here, although I must admit that while "I don't care about the rich being rich" I do care about the lack of awareness and interest that the rich show for their poorer cousins.
> 
> And agree with mrypg9 about the "underclass"


An interesting apercu: I have three grandsons, one from my son's ill-fated first marriage, the other two step grandsons from his second happy marriage.
Although my 'natural' grandson's mother is loaded, she educated him at the local comprehensive. He is a right little teenage Thatcherite.
The other two are both public school educated and privileged in many ways. They are caring, considerate and very aware that their privileged upbringing has given them advantages which they in no way take for granted. They both have developed social consciences and help out at the local state school with rugby and cricket coaching.
Not all 'rich' people lack awareness -although far too many do.
One thing I do agree with Mrs.T. about was when she said that the Good Samaritan couldn't have helped the poor man had he himself been poor........


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> An interesting apercu: I have three grandsons, one from my son's ill-fated first marriage, the other two step grandsons from his second happy marriage.
> Although my 'natural' grandson's mother is loaded, she educated him at the local comprehensive. He is a right little teenage Thatcherite.
> The other two are both public school educated and privileged in many ways. They are caring, considerate and very aware that their privileged upbringing has given them advantages which they in no way take for granted. They both have developed social consciences and help out at the local state school with rugby and cricket coaching.
> Not all 'rich' people lack awareness -although far too many do.
> One thing I do agree with Mrs.T. about was when she said that the Good Samaritan couldn't have helped the poor man had he himself been poor........


Fair enough.
Let's change that to:
I do care about the lack of awareness and interest that (the) *some* rich show for their poorer cousins.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Fair enough.
> Let's change that to:
> I do care about the lack of awareness and interest that (the) *some* rich show for their poorer cousins.


This is a very good change for both your and my own comment about the rich being rich!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

how do I apply for a job there


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mayotom said:


> how do I apply for a job there


Where


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Where


as an air traffic controller I imagine

my dd wants to go into law - but I might just point her in the direction of air traffic control instead


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I might just point her in the direction of air traffic control instead


It's a highly stressfull profession, get it wrong and a few hundred people are dead.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JBODEN said:


> It's a highly stressfull profession, get it wrong and a few hundred people are dead.


Or you yourself.
Do you remember the case of the Swiss air traffic controller who made a mistake which resulted in a collision of two planes, one of which was carrying a large party of Russian schoolchildren?
The father of one of the children tracked him to his home in Zurich, waited for him to arrive and cut his throat...


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I believe it is also a very tough profession to break into. A Spanish friend of mine did all the study and preparation to become an air traffic controller but despite constantly studying to pass the exams, she didnt get in as they were too tough.


----------

